# Hav emoticons/tags/smileys



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a challenge for any of you out there that love to play around your art/photo software. Let's see if we can come up with some great smileys or sig tags that some of us can use. They can be cartoonish, real, illustrated,,... whatever! BUT, they have to be Havanese.

Ready...... set.............. go ! Post them in this thread. 

This should be fun! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooohoooooo! Now THAT'S a great tag!! Thanks, Sally.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Debbie and Sam


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have discovered your secret. What fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cute stuff!! 
Testing to see if this works.......


Hmmmmm....... only getting the links......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:frusty: testing.......

ARGH!!! 

Help !!! How are you getting the tags to show? I attach them (upload file from my computer where I have the images saved), but still no picture. :frusty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hav a great day!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, how did you get your tags to come up in the posts here? I made an anim. tag like your last one here, but it's too big to upload from 'my computer' and I get an error when I try to 'upload from a URL'. :frusty: 

Any suggestions??


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ummm, Marj......seems you've developed a case of "Viccompuitis"!!! Basically, the symptoms are you don't know what in the heck your doing on the computer and you caught it from me! LOL!:jaw:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Sally, how did you get your tags to come up in the posts here? I made an anim. tag like your last one here, but it's too big to upload from 'my computer' and I get an error when I try to 'upload from a URL'. :frusty:
> 
> Any suggestions??



You mean like this?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It is usually me with the computer problems.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks so much for your support, Vicki! It looks like Sally and Debbie are now making fun of me with their talent in posting those animated graphics.  

In fact, it almost seems like they're bragging about it, wouldn't you agree, Vicki?? 


Hmmmmm......... the brats! ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well! That IS easy! AND loads of fun! :whoo:

Now, how do I get my own sigtags to show up? Still working on that one......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome!! Marjrc


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey! Those are some real nice tags!! YOU are all so talanted! Thank you Mintchip! We are getting better and better!


----------

